# Maybe Meeting?



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Any word on the May meeting?*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

None that I've heard... if nothing else, you are all welcome to come meet at our place. I've been hard at work on the tanks and they're starting to look really good! 

Michael


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

we wolud like to host the july meeting at our home i should be finished w/ my outdoor ponds and have all 30 tanks running good by then. chuck


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow 30 tanks? You'd better start the meeting pretty early on then cause I'll be loitering near each tank for at least 5-10 minutes!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That sounds incredible! You are way out there though! You are 2.5 hours from where I am. That would be quite an outing... but for 30 tanks and an outside pond I may have to do it!


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

we are setting up a 2000 gallon outdoor 1 400 gallon outdoor w/a waterfall splitting off to both and yes 30 tanks planted and non and ALOT of different types of fish. if everyone agrees to the meeting here in july we will make a brisket or something and make a day out of it.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great setup Goby. But like Tex Gal not sure if I can make that 2.5 drive.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sulla said:


> Sounds like a great setup Goby. But like Tex Gal not sure if I can make that 2.5 drive.


Maybe we should car pool! How can we miss that amazing set up he has going up there?


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have family that lives out there(kennedale) its not that bad our house is 116 years old and a plantaion style set on 5 acres i am open to an all day type meeting because we are so far out. we are currently putting 29 of the 30 in a fish room 1 will stay in the dining room(my 100 gallon) the center piece of the fish room is a 150 angel tank planted along w/ a handful of 60's 55's a 75 some 30's a 40 some 20's and some 10's hopefully i can have my mangrove swamp biotope stocked w/mudskippers anableeps and archers ready( if the fish come in). i am currently redoing my southeast asian swamp biotope that has my african butterfly fish in it. my outdoor ponds will have pacus,oscars,oranda goldfish,albino channel cat and some plecos thus far. we also have a 1/2 acre pond we will be starting to expand around that time to a full acre and put a gazeebo and a rustic cabin out by it. if we are able to host the july meeting i hope we can be as hospitable as michael and shane were.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to bring my snorkel and fins just in case you decide to let me splash around with the oscars! :slywink:


----------

